# where in australia is best for weather?



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi
Wondering about weather....
we like it nice and sunny and hot, but i hate winters and cold and ive read that the south coast areas can be cold, so we are wondering if anywhere has good temps all or most yr through? or are we hoping for too much!
Just hate winter temps

hope someone can help
regard sclaire


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

claireanddaz said:


> Hi
> Wondering about weather....
> we like it nice and sunny and hot, but i hate winters and cold and ive read that the south coast areas can be cold, so we are wondering if anywhere has good temps all or most yr through? or are we hoping for too much!
> Just hate winter temps
> ...


claireanddaz......

You like more Sunny and Hot. Sure Perth is good for that compared to other states of Australia.
Regards
hari999999
...........................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Good temps is very subjective, for example you'd never experience Winter temps in N QLD or Darwin, but the summers will be hot and humid (tropical).

Try looking at Coffs Harbour which is said to have the best weather in AU. Again 'best' varies from person to person.



claireanddaz said:


> Hi
> Wondering about weather....
> we like it nice and sunny and hot, but i hate winters and cold and ive read that the south coast areas can be cold, so we are wondering if anywhere has good temps all or most yr through? or are we hoping for too much!
> Just hate winter temps
> ...


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Good temps is very subjective, for example you'd never experience Winter temps in N QLD or Darwin, but the summers will be hot and humid (tropical).
> 
> Try looking at Coffs Harbour which is said to have the best weather in AU. Again 'best' varies from person to person.


Thankyou guys for your responses,

idealy i would like summer weather all year through, i get crappy back ache when its cold over here! so i dont want to experience " cold" if i can help it,
property price wise tho we need to be looking at somewhere low priced and value for money so we may have to compromise somehow...

any advise welcome
thanks


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

claireanddaz said:


> Thankyou guys for your responses,
> 
> idealy i would like summer weather all year through, i get crappy back ache when its cold over here! so i dont want to experience " cold" if i can help it,
> property price wise tho we need to be looking at somewhere low priced and value for money so we may have to compromise somehow...
> ...


I lived in melbourne for 2 years and as a general rule of thumb I would say the seasons move along one - a melbourne winter is like a british autumn, MB autumn like GB spring, MB spring like GB summer and a MB summer like a spanish summer. Even in winter though there would be days when it was warm enough to wear shorts and T shirts.

I liked the climate. However the evenings and early mornings could be particularly cold in winter without the benefit of efficient british central heating

Adelaide and Perth could be worth considering i think I am correct in saying they have less rain than Sydney and would certainly be cheaper.


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

oh thanks thats great info, 
adelaide seems like a great all rounder!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Yes, the Adelaide climate is lovely.......................

Very hot during the summer, last year we had a spell of 42 degs plus for about 10 days, one day was 46 degs, or 114F for the imperialists! Air con is not a luxury here!

Winter is mild, and wet, thankfully. 
Spring is the most beautiful, with Adelaide in full greenery.

Unlike QLD, or NT, the warm air is dry, not humid...........so we do get 4 seasons here, lol.


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

northern mover said:


> Yes, the Adelaide climate is lovely.......................
> 
> Very hot during the summer, last year we had a spell of 42 degs plus for about 10 days, one day was 46 degs, or 114F for the imperialists! Air con is not a luxury here!
> 
> ...


northern mover, i had forgot you lived there, thats great, theres so many questions! 
Ive been looking through a property web site as wel and there are some good priced from what i can see, looks like the place for us 
ill prob direct most of my questions towards you if you dont mind? 
regards claire


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

FNQ....hot and humid in summer, hot in spring and warm in autumn and winter. But LOTS of rain! (oh and cyclones)

Dolly


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

maybe I'm biased, but I think Brisbane offers one of the best weathers lol (haven't been to Adelaide)...Warm winters, hot summers. 09's winter got a bit extreme, think it dropped to 5 degrees in early June, but it should be hovering around 10 around the city's boundaries. Sydney and Melbourne's winters can get mighty cold...

Summer can climb up to 35 deg (hot enough for me!) but that's about it. Melbourne's summer tends to go to the 40-ish. Maybe you'd like that but it sound egg-frying hot to me!

claireanddaz, try this:
Weather an climate information for Australia.
Not sure how accurate but provides a rough guide I guess


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

claireanddaz said:


> northern mover, i had forgot you lived there, thats great, theres so many questions!
> Ive been looking through a property web site as wel and there are some good priced from what i can see, looks like the place for us
> ill prob direct most of my questions towards you if you dont mind?
> regards claire


No probs Claire.................fire away.
always happy to help the future ex-pats

Jane


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Miss Swan said:


> maybe I'm biased, but I think Brisbane offers one of the best weathers lol (haven't been to Adelaide)...Warm winters, hot summers. 09's winter got a bit extreme, think it dropped to 5 degrees in early June, but it should be hovering around 10 around the city's boundaries. Sydney and Melbourne's winters can get mighty cold...
> 
> Summer can climb up to 35 deg (hot enough for me!) but that's about it. Melbourne's summer tends to go to the 40-ish. Maybe you'd like that but it sound egg-frying hot to me!
> 
> ...


great link, thanks :clap2:


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Best climate - Bundaberg! Perfect. Not too hot, not too cold. Not too humid or too dry. Not too much rain, not too little. 

But as far as shopping and career building, forget it.


----------



## raspberrykitty (Jan 6, 2010)

april said:


> Best climate - Bundaberg! Perfect. Not too hot, not too cold. Not too humid or too dry. Not too much rain, not too little.
> 
> But as far as shopping and career building, forget it.


OK if you like rum!


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Claireanddaz,
We emigrated from around the corner to you Worksop!!!! 
Got to agree with Miss Swan love QLD, 12 weeks of winter (not the winter we are accustomed to) and rest of the time blue skies and sunshine. Does get very hot and humid this time of the year was 41% in car yesterday, but if you love the warmth then its got to be Queensland, spent to many dark and dismall mornings in Worksop, no more for me!!!!lane:
Good luck with your search


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

spadgersdad said:


> Hi Claireanddaz,
> We emigrated from around the corner to you Worksop!!!!
> Got to agree with Miss Swan love QLD, 12 weeks of winter (not the winter we are accustomed to) and rest of the time blue skies and sunshine. Does get very hot and humid this time of the year was 41% in car yesterday, but if you love the warmth then its got to be Queensland, spent to many dark and dismall mornings in Worksop, no more for me!!!!lane:
> Good luck with your search


Worksop hu?
Do you miss anything other than perhaps the usual family and friends? do you have any regrets, either of you and did you take kids?
My other half is not as convinced as me and the kids, we want to go, he will give it a go but he has his concerns, me , i just dislike it here so much that i think it has to be better!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

claireanddaz said:


> oh thanks thats great info,
> adelaide seems like a great all rounder!


My friend reported yesterdays temp in Adelaide area to be 46C


----------

